# Do You perfer using a T-6 power rake for a tractor Or one for a Skidsteer loader?



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

LEt me know what u guys think about for this one


----------



## Foz (Nov 1, 2004)

I have only used a rockhound for the skid steer and like it. We were considering trying a Harley Rake, so I would be interested to know what you guys/girls think as well.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Everyone that I have talked to loves their rockhounds. They even use it to fluff up the topsoil before seeding. We are really interested in purchasing a skid steer and rockhound.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Buddy of mine has done hundreds of lawns for me using a Harley Rake and they come out pretty good, although the few times that I have used a Rockhound on my skid, I think I have better control as far as removing any high spots with the down pressure the skid has.


----------



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

well i guess no one uses the T-6 behind a tractor. Looks like everybody likes the rockhound.


----------



## IDIGDIRT (Nov 27, 2006)

Roc, don't give up yet! I use a T-6 and have been for 4 years. Never used a rockhound so I can't comment on them. Probably like everything else, has it's good and bad points. I run mine on a 4330 Kubota, with top&tilt on the tractor and hydraulic angle on the T-6. Absolutely love it for my applications but others may not. 
Aren't you in Richmond,Va?
PM me if you are looking to purchase one. I deal with one great equipment dealer , someone who will treat you like a king.


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

i have used a rockhound on a skid steer and they do good. they don't go as deep as a harley but they pick up the rocks instead of windrowing them. the harley will go deeper into the soil and may mix topsoil or amendments better. i run a harley so that i can loosen the soil deeper. the best thing i have used is the roto-dairon/ blecavator attachments. amazing results in a single pass. as of now i run a harley off a mini skid. for larger jobs i would prefer going the tractor route. not sure why, just feel more comfortable on a tractor.
i like the T-6.
good luck


----------



## young gun (Mar 20, 2007)

From my experience (installed several hundred lawns) we prefer using a preseeder on the back of a tractor and then pick up the wind rows with the rockhound. When it comes to the seeding, a brillion placement seeder and now you have a perfect lawn.


----------

